
Show HN: Lazyjot – Webapp for Songwriting - andreasscherman
https://lazyjot.com
======
andreasscherman
Hi HN!

I got tired of using Google Docs for songwriting as it didn't have some things
I wanted to have, such as annotating directly in the lyrics without a super
awkward notation. In addition to that, I thought it'd be nice to get a clearer
overview of rhymes and syllables. Arguably it might be useful for writing
poetry as well, but I think to a way less extent.

There's no native app for the phones yet, but might be something for the
future. But there is a dark mode!

Let me know what you think or if you have any questions! :-)

